# wondering how many members knit for charity....



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit Chemo hats for cancer patients, Lap robes for Veterans Hospital and hats for Babies
Betty


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I knit hats for shelters in Maine, shawls for a bereaved new-mothers program out West, and yet more hats for a missionary program in remote areas of China. I used to knit hats, sweaters, etc., for afghans 4 Afghans.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I knit hats and scarves for the Native American Heritage Association. I also sew mittens from fleece and felted sweaters for them. Sometimes toys, but I get too attached to them and they don't make it in the box!


----------



## WI Grandma (Sep 2, 2014)

I knit for charity through the RSVP program in SW Wisconsin. The articles are then donated to many charities through them. They usually have some yarn that is donated--a lot of Red Heart that I consider a work horse yarn. Takes a lot of abuse and really holds up. They have requested mittens for the Head Start program which is 4 to 6 year olds. So I knit hundreds of mittens--just a basic pattern but do a lot of striping in them to use up scraps of yarn. I also knit hats for adults and children. I use a variety of patterns so that I don't get bored with any one pattern. Again many of them are striped to make good use of the yarn. I also crochet ripple afghans for babies or nursing homes. Again I can use up the yarn that is available in the ripple patterns. I have also done cowls for them. They also request baby hats so have done many of those. I usually knit for a few hours every night for relaxation while listening to TV. I can't just sit and do nothing.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I knit prayer shawl, lap robes for those that no longer can attend church and for Retirement homes. Also do newborn baby hats for various hospitals. And lots of chemo hats for children, men and women. I use lots of different patterns and always very soft yarn.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I knit hats for the babies at Children's a Hospital in Akron. Trying to make a bunch of 1898 hats to give to the homeless shelters here also.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I knit basic hats for a local men's homeless shelter. And I knit hats, sweaters and blankets for the local chapter of Birthright.


----------



## jay cee (Aug 16, 2012)

I knit and crochet for the guardian pharmacy in Australia,this year they are donated to the kids with cancer and their families in Australia.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I knit baby sweaters and booties for our local alpha center. If the girls go through the entire program then they are rewarded with a tub of goodies.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


This interesting.... where do you leave the gifts, just outside, or one central location where the homeless are known to gather???


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I knit and crochet afghans for The Linus Foundation and newborn g
Hats for a local hospital.


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

I crochet hats for children who need them at my local elementary school. I use a variety of patterns and designs so that no child can tell which hat was given out by the counselor. No two hats are ever alike.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

The group I belong to knit and crochet for many groups, including chemo caps for the cancer center, hats and warm things for the vets homeless shelter, hats, mittens and warm things for the welfare agency in the town, and items to sell at the building that lets us meet there-no cost to us.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

WI Grandma said:


> I knit for charity through the RSVP program in SW Wisconsin. The articles are then donated to many charities through them. They usually have some yarn that is donated--a lot of Red Heart that I consider a work horse yarn. Takes a lot of abuse and really holds up. They have requested mittens for the Head Start program which is 4 to 6 year olds. So I knit hundreds of mittens--just a basic pattern but do a lot of striping in them to use up scraps of yarn. I also knit hats for adults and children. I use a variety of patterns so that I don't get bored with any one pattern. Again many of them are striped to make good use of the yarn. I also crochet ripple afghans for babies or nursing homes. Again I can use up the yarn that is available in the ripple patterns. I have also done cowls for them. They also request baby hats so have done many of those. I usually knit for a few hours every night for relaxation while listening to TV. I can't just sit and do nothing.
> 
> i and a group of women in the retirement community where i live are also members of RSVP, we knit, crochet and quilt for the charities in our community....we also make soldier bags for Operation Shoebox.
> Blessings


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I knit baby blankets for the neo- natal unit at my local hospital and layette sets for the maternity ward so the mos can have something nice and pretty to take baby home in when I can get yarn to do it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I knit baby outfits and donate them to a church nearby who help out families in need and run a few shelter homes through the country so if the outfits are not needed here they will get shared out to other shelters 
I also knit 20 pairs of baby sandals that they sold at a summer fete and now they have seen my knitted braided headband they have asked me to knit them so they can sell them at there autumn / Christmas fairs


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

books said:


> This interesting.... where do you leave the gifts, just outside, or one central location where the homeless are known to gather???


We have an artist colony in our town and one makes bronze figures. We have a row of bronze children at the library that we dress and there are some bronze sheep walking down the street in front of Mr. Contril's building. We also leave them outside the Salvation Army building and the United Way office. There is also a church that has sleeping beds for the homeless and we leave some there as well.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i and a group of ladies in the retirement community where i live also belong to RSVP, we knit, crochet,and quilt for the charities in our community....we also make soldier bags for Operation Shoebox.
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

sorry for the double post!!
Blessings


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> i and a group of ladies in the retirement community where i live also belong to RSVP, we knit, crochet,and quilt for the charities in our community....we also make soldier bags for Operation Shoebox.
> Blessings


What are the soldier bags for Op Shoebox?
I do the shoebox for children at Christmas - and curious about the soldier bags you do ~


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit/crochet for the Blind Society, we do supply the little blind children first and also have a sale table once a year to raise funds for the society, I have done hats, lapghans, blankets, sweaters, my go to pattern for my fingerless mitts is "Louis Knits" mittens, so easy and on 2 needles.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Carrottop-
your photos are beautiful - the hats on the statues are darling!

I knit for friends/family but I do most of my knitting for charity - 
one source I've used where you can find a charity to use your knitting/crochet talents with, is Giving Artfully -
http://www.givingartfully.com/

There are many various charities you can give to - so anything you like to knit will probably have a charity to knit it for!

Also knit baby hats for an organization, Loops of Love.
And now will be knitting baby hats/blankets/sweaters for a new organization I recently found.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a wonderful thread. It's heartwarming to read about all the good works being done here.

I crochet/knit hats for newborns in need along with reversible flannel receiving blankets and fleece blankets. From the leftover flannel I make burp cloths. Also from the fleece I make little jackets and hats for the newborns. I crochet sweater sets for them, afghans and sometimes sleep sacks and socks. These go to a local hospital in need and some go to Pine Ridge Reservation. I crochet/knit hats & scarves for women and children in a battered woman's shelter. I sometimes make chemo caps for men, women and children and right now working on holiday stockings for our overseas troops. Also sometimes make burial garments for babies born asleep. I've made lapghans for the VA hospital also. If I hear of a need and I have time I try and make at least a few items. I like to help out wherever I can. For instance, that project for hats in remote areas of China interests me. I'm going to contact Windmill Knitter to find out more. I've been to China in the winter and it's so cold and I have a GD adopted from China so I feel a little connection. When my daughter and SIL went to China to get her, I sent several baby quilts for the orphanage. A group I belong to makes afghans for pediatric cancer patients. My hands are always busy and my crochet bag goes everywhere with me!. I use many different patterns - I get bored easily!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


That's a wonderful project and I love your pictures. God Bless!


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

When my daughter was about 5 years old, and I was taking her EVERYWHERE, I started to knit hats with leftover yarn. Now she's 13, but I can't stop. Whenever I'm at rummage sales, I offer a bulk price for yarn, and sometimes I get it.

I cast on about 80 st on a size 8 circular, knit some ribbing, change to 10.5, and go! Striped, patterned, fair isle, whatever. I've also acquired cotton yarn, so washcloths (with a bar of soap) it is. Wool yarn is difficult since it often is not easy-care; I will have to try felted mittens. 

Nothing gets wasted. 10 yds will make a 4-row stripe on my basic hat. 8 yds goes into a lengthwise scarf. 1-6 yds is used for a scrap-ghan. A foot adds to a scrappy mat for the animal shelter. And I've hung the smaller bits on the bushes for the birds, but they don't seem interested.

I have many outlets for my work. Our library hosts a mitten tree each Christmas. A local church collects for a homeless shelter. One of my co-workers has a lot of contacts; since she gave me some yarn, I make fancier kids hats with that for her. 

If you are moved by the spirit of making and giving, there are many in need. Bless you.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I crochet blankets for Project Linus.

My knitting group and I make chemo hats, hats for homeless, premie hats, and lapghans for nursing homes.

I keep busy! And, I love it.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Florida Girl said:


> I knit Chemo hats for cancer patients, Lap robes for Veterans Hospital and hats for Babies
> Betty


when I am not knitting for Grandson`s school bazaars I knit hats for preemi babies and small blankets ,these are ideal for keeping knees warm for Hospice patients......


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been knitting for overseas orphanages. I knit toys which I love knitting. Alan Dart, Jean Greenhowe and especially Gypsycream's patterns. They are so easy and a joy to make.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I knit and crochet for preemie hats for newborn babies, hats and cowls for aboriginal children in a school in Northern Ontario, Grades 2 and 6, and donate them to my charity of choice - the IODE, which I found out about through a retired nursing colleague of mine, who now lives in Ontario, we met 52 years ago in England......


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I make hats and scarfs for Pittsburgh's Knit Hope charity. I also donate washcloths and hats to my autistic son's classroom store. His teachers get low cost handmade items, and his class receives money for activities. I also give away lots of things to my husband's work colleagues, my sons' teachers, and family members.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I knit for a local group that deals with pregnancy and infant loss. They supply local hospitals with burial gowns, buntings, hats, etc., to give to families dealing with miscarriage, stillbirths, and other infant losses.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I belong to a prayer shawl group of about 25 ladies, we knit and crochet a variety of items and they give them to hospitals, homeless people,veterans,shelters and anyone who can use any of the items.We accept either yarn or monetary donations to buy yarn from the congregation or anyone who wishes to donate to the cause along with using from our own stashes.We meet every two weeks and bring whatever we have completed in that time and it is truly amazing how much gets done by everyone.We all feel so very blessed to be able to donate our talents to the less fortunate among us.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've started again after a few years break from charity knitting. I do the occasional baby blanket for this UK charity which provides memory boxes for bereaved parents - I've linked to the page where the knit and crochet patterns are to be found. 
http://www.uk-sands.org/get-involved/other-ways-to-help


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

I love to knit hats and mittens but it's not really that cold here during the winter. I was happy when my sisters church started having a bazaar in October to raise money for their mission work. Now I knit for them. It feels good to be doing something to help.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I knit for the prem baby unit,and have a box full to sent off next week,It for Kurdistan,baby cardigans ,hats,tube socks,and some larger hats,slipper socks,


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I knit hats, blankets, toys, IV covers, and other items for either a local hospital or the social welfare dept. There's a list of places to donate, a pattern booklet and a monthly newsletter at Carewear Volunteers.
http://www.carewear.org/


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

I knit/crochet blankets for Forever Warm for my local hospital. Different sizes/different patterns..always have a project going! Www.foreverwarm.org. Great post..enjoying reading about what others are doing!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I knit hats for World Vision's Knit for Kids. I also make sweaters for the Knitting Connection. Rarely a blanket for Project Linus. Most of my items are made up as I go along.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have just begun to knit for charity. Until now I have knit for grandkids and as gifts for friends and family, but recently our little knitting group decided to knit hats for our friend's church's mission program. Our friend Heather knit many hats until she passed away in August, so we are going to continue in her memory. So far, I have 3 done, and it is fun and easy.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

I knit and crochet for our local hospital's baby shop. I crochet baby blankets( a bit quicker than knitting them) and knit baby cardigans, beanies and jackets. The items are sold and all money received goes towards buying equipment for patient's use. 
I use basic patterns that are quick and easy to work up, but often add a little lace work or cables for interest.


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Great topic.....so many wonderful responses and KPers that knit for charity! I always find much joy in knitting for others who are in need. Right now I am knitting for our annual craft fair for the Am Cancer Society's Relay for Life event. This is a fund raiser for our Relay for Life Team which participates in our May event weekend. My contribution will be Christmas dishcloths, done in red, green, and cream colors with metallic yarn woven in with the cotton yarn. They sell very well. Just hope I can finish enough by my October 17th deadline. I also knit items for our church mission work and for the homeless. There is more of a need with winter and cold weather coming on.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I crochet blankets and scarves. Also loom knit scarves and hats. I totally enjoy it... very rewarding!!!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Over the past six years, I've usually had a project on the needles for charity--along with other projects. The charities have shifted, depending on who asks for what. So I made Barbie clothes for the grandkids' school fundraiser, sweaters and a baby sacque for missions, and assorted items for the silent auction for Compassion House, which provides homes and life coaching for mothers with multiple children in need. Today I've been knitting a skirt to go with an outfit for an AG Doll, one of the items for the CH auction coming up in November.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have knitted prayer shawls for my doctor's office which is for oncology/hematology. I want to continue to knit for charity.....just in a "troubled mode" right now.....looking for my calling.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I have knitted prayer shawls for my doctor's office which is for oncology/hematology. I want to continue to knit for charity.....just in a "troubled mode" right now.....looking for my calling.


Hi, Irish, Nice to see you, have been looking for you, haven't found you. Sorry, to hear about "troubles" keep your chin up.... :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


That is a wonderful idea, would love to see that done around here.

I use to do a lot of charity knitting for the local hospital but haven't in years with my knitting so limited.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

jay cee said:


> I knit and crochet for the guardian pharmacy in Australia,this year they are donated to the kids with cancer and their families in Australia.


That's who I am doing mine for this year. Am about to start the crocheted shawl. Also do squares which can be made into blankets for "Wrapped with Love".


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I knit/crochet for the Blind Society, we do supply the little blind children first and also have a sale table once a year to raise funds for the society, I have done hats, lapghans, blankets, sweaters, my go to pattern for my fingerless mitts is "Louis Knits" mittens, so easy and on 2 needles.


the pattern is called Louis knits mittens? I have yet to try circular knitting (I've been scolded enough, I'll get there, someday) and I need "easy". thanks for the tip


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Right now I am making Twiddle Muffs for people with dementia. I do make hats, scarves and neck warmers for charity as well as baby and children's blankets for "From Our Heart" organization. I have made many, many prayer shawls and will do more of those in the winter. Everything I make is from free patterns you can get easily on Ravelry or many other sites. I do make items for my family that are much more complicated lace things now and then.


----------



## Wink1940 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Craft group I belong to in Australia knit for "knit one, give one", distributed through a pharmacy; blankets for "Wrapped with Love", distributed nationally when disasters hit; tiny beanies for premature babies and bassinet rugs for local hospital; rugs which go to an orphanage in East Timor (our near neighbour); knitted cotton prostheses for mastectomy survivors which are distributed for just the cost of postage. Those who can't crochet pass on rugs for those who can, to join squares and crochet around the edges. We rely on donations of wool, and yes, there are a lot of stripes!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I knit hats and baby jackets for Mission Without Borders. At the moment I'm making Rainbow babies for the Christmas Child shoebox appeal.


----------



## Janet Stone (Sep 5, 2011)

In the UK - we knit for the British Legion - assorted items for them to sell to raise money. when in Canada, the group I belong to, makes cat and dog blankets as well to support the local PDSA.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I crochet For-get-me-not broaches for Dementia as we are working to get this small town Dementia friendly & Memory cafe [for funds to keep it going ]also i have started crocheting Poppies to sell for the armed forces .


books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


----------



## Maggie L (Aug 15, 2014)

I knit beanies for babies here in New Zealand as well as prem singlets.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I knit prayer shawls for an out of state church and a local hospital (no set pattern- our shape is rectangular and yarn acrylic for ease of washing). I knit scarves for the homeless that are distributed through a food bank (no set pattern here either- about 8 in. x 5-6 ft-lots of leeway to try new stitches). My daughter and I work on pet mats for the adoptable cats at the shelter; currently I am crocheting scrunchies in school colors for a cheer leading squad.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I knit for Knitting For Peace - baby hats baby cardie, baby cot blankets, adult hats, and have made a twiddle muff. They go to charity hq in 
London and are then sent on to Great Ormond St hospital, sent abroad to needy areas and the twiddle muff goes to zNHS hospital for dementia
patients.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Currently I knit hats for chemo patients and a lady that volunteers at the Salvation Army takes them to the hospitals here. Previously I knitted hats, scarves, mittens, sweaters, and lap robes for Native Americans in SD, baby blankets I sent to someone on KP for distribution, and also to a convent in Chicago for their distribution. I always have a supply of hats, scarves, and afghans that my daughter takes to the homeless centers in the winter.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

I knit for KOGO (knit one,give one) based in Melbourne Australia mostly for babies and children, and scarfs and hats, and when I have enough leftovers then I crochet granny squares for blanket.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've just started knitting tube socks of all sizes for our local homeless shelter. Last year did lots of hats for them. Also hats for local Red Cross and hats and sweaters for local NICU.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've knitted for charity for 25 years and remembered that I also knitted blankets for animal shelters, also sent several large boxes of many different items to victims of Hurricane Sandy. The years that I've sent things to the Native Americans, I also included coats and jackets that I've found at garage sales.


----------



## Aliciabell (Apr 25, 2015)

I knit, crochet and sew for a couple of charities. There is so many free patterns on line. I do have one hat pattern that is my go to pattern though. Changing yarn colors or adding strips make it look different. Someone who needs a warm hat doesn't care if the hats are the same, I'm sure.


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

Poodlemom2 said:


> I knit and crochet afghans for The Linus Foundation and newborn g
> Hats for a local hospital.


Me too, in the UK .
I also knit scarves for the homeless


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I knit lap blankets for the veterans hospital and blankets for foster kids. I am an early riser, too, so I knit while everyone else sleeps! I have a great book of patterns if you are interested.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

I'm knitting knockers for Bussom Buddies using the pattern from www.knittedknockers.org.


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

I knit lap robes, preemie hats and blankets for Hershey Medical Hospital. Prayer shawls for different organizations. Hats for local food bank.


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I knit premie hats for a local hospital. They sell them for $1 to raise funds to replace items needed in the NICU.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I knit hats and mittens for needy children in Michigan, baby blankets for the Linus Program at church and prayer shawls for friends, so far 89. Love to knit


----------



## joannamorris (Apr 26, 2013)

I coordinate a group that knits/ crochets for Project Warm-up in Spokane County. We work with donated yarn which is acrylic blends and we make lots of different items. Most of our members have favorite patterns for hats,scarves, etc they like to use. Our fun comes when when we take oddball skeins and mismatch colors and make beautiful things. Hats, blankets for preemies up to nursing home patients, slippers, shawls, whatever is needed we make.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

WI Grandma said:


> I knit for charity through the RSVP program in SW Wisconsin. The articles are then donated to many charities through them. They usually have some yarn that is donated--a lot of Red Heart that I consider a work horse yarn. Takes a lot of abuse and really holds up. They have requested mittens for the Head Start program which is 4 to 6 year olds. So I knit hundreds of mittens--just a basic pattern but do a lot of striping in them to use up scraps of yarn. I also knit hats for adults and children. I use a variety of patterns so that I don't get bored with any one pattern. Again many of them are striped to make good use of the yarn. I also crochet ripple afghans for babies or nursing homes. Again I can use up the yarn that is available in the ripple patterns. I have also done cowls for them. They also request baby hats so have done many of those. I usually knit for a few hours every night for relaxation while listening to TV. I can't just sit and do nothing.


I also knit for RSVP in Missouri. We make hats, mittens, and scarves to put in the Christmas Baskets. We also make baby hats for the hospital. From time to time the schools will ask for hats for the kids so we will do that. Our local news paper has a coat drive every winter so we make hats to go with the coats. What a great idea to make mittens for the kids at Head Start. We are just starting to provide knitting needles and yarn for the volunteers.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

All I can say is what a wonderful group of people on this site. I have made hats for kids, brought shawls to a local nursing home and have made blankets for Project Linus. I plan on making hats and mittens for my local community here in NH as the need is great as the winters are bitter cold and snowy! I just want to thank everyone for their generosity and it is nice to see that there is such goodness in this crazy world!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't knit items to be given away but I do a different form of Charity knitting. I'll craft items for silent auctions, to be raffled or sold to raise money for worthy causes.

Every year I knit a scarf or two for a silent auction that benefits March of Dimes, pink items for a sale that benefits a local breast cancer group and things along those lines.

This year during my employers large fundraising effort for "Race for a Cure", I happened to be working on a shawl. One of our supervisors asked to purchase it from me. I ended up charging her for the yarn, plus a specified donation to "Race for a Cure". Next year I'm going to make one to be raffled off, with the proceeds of the raffle going to this cause.

I have been approached about making "boobies" for mastectomy patients and hope to start making some soon.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Carre said:


> I knit lap blankets for the veterans hospital and blankets for foster kids. I am an early riser, too, so I knit while everyone else sleeps! I have a great book of patterns if you are interested.


Am always interested in books. (hence my name) May I have the title please?????


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

books said:


> the pattern is called Louis knits mittens? I have yet to try circular knitting (I've been scolded enough, I'll get there, someday) and I need "easy". thanks for the tip


I think this is the site: http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/11/2-needle-fingerless-gloves.html


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I have knitted over 350 prayer shawls in 11 years. None of which came from a written pattern, all of them different. 
Now i mostly knit hats and scarves for the homeless.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I knit mainly baby blankets for children upto six or seven years. These are handed over to a charity in NYC.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

How about Knittedknockers,org. I know what you're thinking but this is for real.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I knit warm mitts, scarves and hats for the SA, usually varying the patterns so I don't get bored, (any free ones I find). Prem hats and coats for prems and when I am on holiday clothes for the baby ward in the local hospital.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I knit for Newborns in Need in Arizona, Christmas hampers for our local food bank, and our group knits hats and scarves for the Aboriginal street people in Vancouver , a mission in Toronto and hats for Nigera. We have knit things for our local hospital and seniors homes as well as anyone else who asks for things. Chemo hats and newborn hats for local hospitals.


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

I knit hats, scarves, and blankets for the local rescue missions.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

I do chemo caps for three centers, Lapland for vets and nursing homes, and hats to warm the kids for a local church charity. Also knit for the troops. I love being able to help while learning new stitches and making something special -plus working on my stash busting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

For Knots of Love


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like to do some charity work and will be interested in seeing some patterns that folks use for this. My time is somewhat limited but these are such great ideas!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! This is an amazing list of charities and it's so interesting and heartwarming to read about all the good works being done here. Contrary to what someone said, it is NOT bragging. It is just sharing what we do do help others. I think this is a wonderful group and I applaud each and everyone of us. I am proud to be among you!


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

I knit for our local group of Norfolk Knitters and they distribute to many different charities. I also make hats and gloves for the homeless and this year we are doing shoeboxes for Christmas Child with our Girl Guide unit.


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I knit hats to go in the Operation Christmas Child boxes. Have done a bunch this year as inherited LOTS & LOTS of yarn from my Mom a year ago. I use basic patterns at this point to help go quickly. Once I'm not tied up with estate challenges I'll try more time consuming patterns. Our church also send things to an orphanage in MX when a team goes each spring so send some there as well.


----------



## olsoftie31 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for this question. I've not tried knitting for charity yet, but am very interested in being able to do that. I love seeing all the different ideas you all have to help others. You've really inspired me this morning. Thanks again.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I knit for the donkey sanctuary, the cat rescue (afghans for auction), the women's shelter, for the homeless, my daughter's school for kids without winter gear....


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

First - thank you very much for posting this. It's been very inspiring!

I knit hats and scarfs for 2 orphanages in Mexico through a you tube channel I subscribed to. Yolanda heads that up. I've wanted to do chemo hats but haven't found the right pattern or location that needs them in the Dallas area yet. I plan to start knitting teddy bears on my Addi machine for the First Responders that need them for domestic violence calls.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

I knit comfort/prayer shawls, scarfs and hats for assisted living center, premie hats, lapagans, edging on flannel for our pregnancy center. I knew so many of you would be doing similar knits.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Crochet hats from Bevs web site and a rectangle lapghan for VA wheelchair patients. Scarves for gradeschool nearby.


----------



## Cthmack (Nov 13, 2011)

I've enjoyed knitting red scarves for foster kids who are in college, but have no family to send them care packages. Tucked a few Dunkin' Donuts cards in with them!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Our Sunshine Stitchers knit infant and preemie hats for the local hospital. It is a basic baby hat with a 2" rib brim and stockinette top. We gather them at our twice monthly meetings and take them to the reception desk. We try to make the hats many different colors and some stripes -- the nurses then fit the hat to the personality of the baby or so they say! Since it is hot in Florida all year round many of our group also knit watch caps for the merchant mariners from all over the world who dock at Port Manatee.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

What a great topic! I think it is wonderful to find a non profit/charity you have a passion to see succeed.

I knit and donate baby sweaters, hats, etc. to our hospital gift shop. The Shop is run by the hospital Auxiliary and the net proceeds are donated back to the hospital for patient services, programs, and equipment.

At Christmas time, we have a hat and mitten tree and the articles are donated to homeless children in our school system and our women's shelter.

Almost forgot...I coordinate a handmade shawl and lapghan program for patients with breast cancer at the hospital.

I also donate hand knit items to various local not-for-profit fundraisers--raffles, auctions, etc.

I always enjoy seeing pictures and pattern links to KPers finished articles. I especially enjoy top down knitting with minimal seams.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Books, I have to say..this is one of the most beautiful threads I have ever read on this form..to see all this creating and giving so warms the heart. Thank you so much for starting it.

So many wonderful suggestions for people to give...and so many wonderful people giving. :thumbup:


----------



## BEknitter (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi ! I have been "lurking" for a couple of months but have not posted. I live in Firt Worth, TX. After purchasing an antique sock knitting machine a couple of months ago I have started a project of knitting socks for the homeless in the area - planning to donate at the end of the month and have completed 17 pair so far -some for men and some for women - there is a good reason why they call these machines "cranky" - learning has been quite a challenge! Having prior knowledge of how to hand knit socks was helpful.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Maplelkknitter said:


> How about Knittedknockers,org. I know what you're thinking but this is for real.


There are two places, in the town I live in, where you can drop off "boobies". Fiber content must be noted and only "new materials" can be used. Both places have lists posted regarding "needed boobies". The list includes size, fiber preference and color needed. I really need to dig through my stash and get going on some.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Our church does what they call 'Hiking in the City' and some of the folks walk around down town and give sox and underwear and bottled water to the homeless. I make hats for that in the fall.


----------



## Wink1940 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, the cotton prostheses are for "Knitted Knockers" Australia and subject to strict quality control before being donated to users. They are made from 4 ply knitting cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills in a Victoria, Australia.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been suggested,but when I saw there were 7 pages of responses, I just went to the last page. My new favorite is wide headbands / ear warmers. These can be done so quickly and in a million looks. The girls of all ages love these. Many colors and many styles, flowers, buttons, beads, even if they need help, they still need some "pretty" in their lives.


----------



## Quick knit (Aug 21, 2013)

Iknit baby outfits to donate to the tuck shop at the hospital to help raise funds.mits and slippers to schools so the kid don't have to walk around in wet socks.


----------



## Meggie77 (Apr 28, 2013)

I knit and crochet chemo blankets and hats for the local cancer treatment center through the local "Y" group called "caps & laps". Also the same group makes knitted and crocheted items for babies and children of all ages for another charity group. Enjoy it very much.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Wow! This is an amazing list of charities and it's so interesting and heartwarming to read about all the good works being done here. Contrary to what someone said, it is NOT bragging. It is just sharing what we do do help others. I think this is a wonderful group and I applaud each and everyone of us. I am proud to be among you!


Well said! I totally agree! Glad that I learned about some charity knitting in this post that I wasn't previously aware of!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I knit/crochet prayer shawls and lapghans for cancer patients and others. Our Pastor always keeps a few on hand to take to those needing comfort..


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


What a clever idea! I love it.


----------



## jrr29485 (Sep 6, 2015)

About 3 years ago, I met a lady who started a knitting group who knitted chemo caps for the local hospital. To date I have probably knitted 300-400 caps. I wish I had kept count. Anyway the most rewarding day happened when I went to deliver some caps and I was given an envelope from the front desk with a sincere "thank you" note from a patient for taking time to help someone battling cancer. It brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


I've knitted hats for local hospital neonatal unit. Also hats for " stand up for teens" they supply the pattern. They ask pink for girls and black for boys.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

90% of my knitting is for my local church that does outreach for the local hospital, nursing homes, and the church community.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Wow! Too many replies to read them all. I'm glad that most of them are for things 'local.' I've always said that there is need everywhere.
I knit whatever I feel like knitting and then find a place to donate it - prayer shawls and baptismal blankets for my church, pregnancy resource center, women's shelter, local school, a friend's UMW group who are doing 'shoe boxes' for children, local animal shelter . . .
I also occasionally knit something for my family.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

What a lovely idea.

I knit all the time for our knitting guild: knitted knockers and caps for cancer, hats, scarves, children's clothes, toys and blankets, pet blankets, prayer shawls etc.


carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I hear so much about people who fill shoeboxes... what does each box contain?? Could you share some ideas? I'm always looking for ideas for the shelters and food pantry...


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

I've knitted/crocheted for mostly ppl in the hospitals i've worked all my life, since retiring I just knit for anyone I know of who's in need locally, I have a Loros Hospice nearby too, I'm knitting for the refugees atm. But have to concentrate on my Christmas pressie list now, we only have one pair of hands! :-D


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I knit mostly children's items for the Syrian etc refugees but have knitted for many other projects too, not keen on hats, gloves etc but where there's a need???


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I knit baby hats for the premi unit at St. Jo's here and kemo hats for the people down stairs.Theirs a donation box on the first floor so we just drop what we have in and its gone every time we go in every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I knit hats for the kids at the Shrine Hospitals.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I love this topic! I currently cannot knit for charity. The pain of fibro and arthritis limits my knitting these days to a very minimum. With that said, how about sharing your charity (website, phone number, address, etc...) in the description below with your name? That way you can always promote your charity to those who may not know where to send charity items? I think you can go into your profile and change your signature line to include your charity info? 

Bravo and blessings to you who give your time so generously!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit for our prayer shawl ministry that I helped start at our church. We knit and crochet prayer shawls, baby blankets, afghans, caps for boys, skinny scarves and fingerless gloves for girls and small dolls for little kids finding themselves sent into foster care. Our women's ministry provides a tote bag of necessary personal items plus a book, a small bible, toys and the items we make. This tote bag stays with these children wherever they go.

When in Mexico, I knitted sweaters for needy children in the area where we lived.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I knit hats for the babies.


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

I knit hats for premies I have three patterns for different weights of yarn


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i knit for the maternity hospital here in Cape Town South Africa. Cardis, sweaters, hats, bootees, soakers, dresses etc...


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

"Boobies" - also known a "knit tits" for special friends going thru breast cancer surgery. 
Tams for female cancer patients
Sew sleep turbans from soft knit


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit comfort scarves and hats for Handmade Especially for You and this summer I knit orphan nests for a local widelife rehab center.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I started a knitting project in 2009. We knit baby blankets for two hospitals in Sacramento. I have about 20 ladies knitting/ crocheting blankets and hats. We have turned in about 1500 blankrts. 

I also made some scarves for foster Kids that are out of program (over 18). They attend a sac State. I made them in Green Bay colors which r same as a Sac State colors


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Several organisations give shoe boxes to homeless, refugee and poverty stricken families. In ours we put plastic toys, knitted hats and mittens or gloves, wrapped boiled sweets and toiletry items. This year we are also putting in teenage dolls (acquired from charity shop) which we have knitted a set of clothes for. Originally we were only going to 5 - 6 but have been gifted so many toys we will probably end up doing 12 - 14.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I am in several knitting groups and we all do some charity knitting. We knit hat, scarves, mittens for a woman's shelter, newborn hats for the hospitals, and prayers shawls for people in need of comfort.


----------



## NYC StitchGirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi. I knit chemo caps for Headhuggers and blankets and newborn/ preemie hats for Project Linus. I have also sewn quilts for Quilts for Kids using the kits they supply and my own fabric stash from things for my Grandbabies. I like to knit in front of the tv. Keeps me awake during those football games. And baseball. And soccer. And golf! Judy from Ozone Park NY


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I would say at least 90% of my knitting is for charity. Baby sweaters, hats, children's sweaters, scarves, baby blankets, adult hats, etc.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit hats for the homeless in Columbus, Ohio and baby sweaters for a center that supplies items for teens with babies.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I do a lot of knitting for charity. Hats, booties, scarves, baby sweaters, toys - whatever is needed. 
I belong to a knitting group that finds different groups in need. Right now we are knitting for the Santa Train (http://www.beyondourrails.org/events/santa-train) we knit for this charity every year. 
The toys go for a project called TAPS on Memorial day for the children of fallen and injured soldiers.

There are so many wonderful causes to knit for. Just not enough time.


----------



## IamaKnitWit (Sep 6, 2015)

I knit prayer shawls for the hospital; Twiddle muffs; baby hats for newborns.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I agree that there is just not enough time to knit for all the groups I would like to include. 99% of my knitting is for charity. I recently had 2 friends ask me if I would knit them a cap for this winter and I did. I knit chemo caps for a local hospital. Have done baby caps,hats and scarfs for the homeless and for a veterans group,burial gown for infants,scarfs for the Olympics,scarfs hats and mittens for the S. Dakota Native American reservation,slippers and lap robes for nursing homes.When I get a couple of WIP's done I want to try some dolls for the Christmas boxes. I would also like to do some tube socks for the shelter but can't knit with 100% wool. Any suggestions for something warm and long lasting? Forgive me for this long entry .Got started and couldn't stop. Love reading about everyone's charity work.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

One of our Linus Project members knits beautiful baby blankets for our local charities we supply.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I crochet afghans for Project Linus.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

beejay said:


> I agree that there is just not enough time to knit for all the groups I would like to include. 99% of my knitting is for charity. I recently had 2 friends ask me if I would knit them a cap for this winter and I did. I knit chemo caps for a local hospital. Have done baby caps,hats and scarfs for the homeless and for a veterans group,burial gown for infants,scarfs for the Olympics,scarfs hats and mittens for the S. Dakota Native American reservation,slippers and lap robes for nursing homes.When I get a couple of WIP's done I want to try some dolls for the Christmas boxes. I would also like to do some tube socks for the shelter but can't knit with 100% wool. Any suggestions for something warm and long lasting? Forgive me for this long entry .Got started and couldn't stop. Love reading about everyone's charity work.


Can you knit Encore or Wool-ese both are 75% acrylic and 25% wool. I have used it pretty successfully for socks, hat, mittens, and scarves.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

seedee95758 said:


> I crochet afghans for Project Linus.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I knit prayer shawls ....my church gives them where they are needed.Have done hats and mittens for the homeless too.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I do a lot of knitting and usually go to a couple of craft fairs to lower my inventory so I have more space. But ...my husband has been booking cruises for the times when I'd do best at fairs - before Christmas - winter months. Not much call for hats, scarves, mittens, etc in Florida. I do enjoy making baby fine knit items and sell a few year round for baby showers etc.
I have been taking my older items to the Salvation Army not to sell but to give out to homeless people. I've been thinking, maybe I should be knitting for a charity - heavens knows I have plenty of yarn!
Does anyone know of a charity in Sarasota, FL area? With the cost of postage would rather not have to mail anywhere.
Would love to hear your ideas.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit and crochet lap blankets for a local group that directs them where needed.


----------



## Pat T (Dec 19, 2014)

(To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.
kittykatzmom)

..........Sorry you feel that way. The initial query was to get ideas and patterns to use when doing needlework for charity.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I knit or crochet prayer shawls, scarfs for local schoolchildren, lap robes for veterans, chemo hats, & items for sale at my local senior center.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit hats for our troops stationed around the world.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bevs-basic-troop-hat
Knit/crochet lapghans for a rehab home.
Any pattern here. Sometimes granny squares. Sometimes C to C. ( my fav)
And always have hats and mittens to just give to whom ever needs them.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mittens-7

We sure are a great bunch to donate TONS of stuff. APPLAUSE to all of you


----------



## mbscrapper (Sep 6, 2015)

I knit hats fo & scarves for the giving tree at my church & the items are donated to a charity & to a knitting club at my library for several charities. I also knit blocks for Warm Up America. For several hospitals in my area I knit premie booties. For Nurses For Newborns I knit newborn booties and see flannel receiving blankets & fleece blankets.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

The group I belong to knits 7"squares which in turn become afghans for the palliative care centre for the Baycrest centre. They also do hats and scarves for the homeless and colourful afghans for Chai Lifeline, for children undergoing chemo. I then get to do larger projects for me at home and feel great about both.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Various things as the occasion happens.


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

I belong to a knitting group at Extension Homemakers Assoc. we knit for Ronald Mc Donald Hse.for a homeless shelter and on my own I knit for our church Mitten & hat tree at Christmas time


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

knitnut1939 said:


> I do a lot of knitting and usually go to a couple of craft fairs to lower my inventory so I have more space. But ...my husband has been booking cruises for the times when I'd do best at fairs - before Christmas - winter months. Not much call for hats, scarves, mittens, etc in Florida. I do enjoy making baby fine knit items and sell a few year round for baby showers etc.
> I have been taking my older items to the Salvation Army not to sell but to give out to homeless people. I've been thinking, maybe I should be knitting for a charity - heavens knows I have plenty of yarn!
> Does anyone know of a charity in Sarasota, FL area? With the cost of postage would rather not have to mail anywhere.
> Would love to hear your ideas.


If you have a VA Hospital near you they always need lap robes. Check with your local hospital they might want baby hats or chemo hats. Yes chemo hats in Florida! Women's and men's shelters might need items. Sometimes a lacy scarf for a woman who was forced to leave with the clothes on her back lifts her spirts. I am not sure if your area has a Project Linus group but you can check on line. Just a few ideas.


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


I really don't think anyone is bragging...simply answering the initial question.
I knit anything I am asked for ( within reason) and the money goes to Help for Heroes and to Save our Strays. I cannot share any patterns because the ones I frequently use are under copyright


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


I don't believe "bragging" is the right word here - "Inspiring others" is a more appropriate term - I wouldn't have heard of the Linus Project if someone hadn't told me about what she did for them. I love to inspire someone - it's like giving a gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Our group knit and crochet for the local oncology dept at the local hospital, we knit for babies and seniors and the children's home society. We do scarves, lap robes,hats, fingerless gloves, baby booties, slippers, capelets, wheelchair covers, and eye masks. It keeps the 10-11 of us busy but we all enjoy what we are doing.


----------



## marnila (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, I am knitting knockers for the women who have had to have surgery...the charity is Knitted Knockers Alberta...I also knit little hats for the hospital and blankets for the homeless!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been knitting Barbie clothes and tea cosies to sell in a Cancer Research shop, dog coats for a dog shelter in Spain. And hats for the homeless. Linda


----------



## muffin lover (Jun 5, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> I knit hats for our troops stationed around the world.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bevs-basic-troop-hat
> Knit/crochet lapghans for a rehab home.
> Any pattern here. Sometimes granny squares. Sometimes C to C. ( my fav)
> ...


I agree completely! My own contributions are a drop in the bucket 
compared to others. 
In over ten years of knitting I've donated to charity the following:
Two loom knit hats(one adult, one baby), three scarves(two fuzzy, 
one regular), and a wash mitt. 
I'm presently working one a prayer shawl(my first) through the "Prayer 
Shawl group at my church.

Muffin Lover


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!! No wonder the yarn companies are thriving! All of your contributions are wonderful! 
Homeless Vets, or those who chose to live off the grid, our Ladies Club Christmas families and this year I would like to start adding more things into a box for the several Reservations in Montana, that the church distributes to. We certainly are a cold , long winter State.
Sometimes I have a lot done, sometimes just what I can get done in the truck. But even one hat means two less frost bitten ears!


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I knit for Canine Partners in the UK. They train dogs for disabled people to help them around the house. I make toys to be sold or even for the dogs.
My Mother knits toys to be sold in the local hospital shop with the proceeds going to hospital.
I am also going to try making some twiddle muffs.
I also love Jean Greenhowe's patterns and Alan Dart.


----------



## Rita Massey (Mar 2, 2013)

I knit burial outfits for angel babies, the charity is called Lisa's Stars ( there are others here in UK & around the world) I have just recently been knitting Twiddle Muffs for dementia sufferers.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


I don't see it as bragging, I was searching for ideas and patterns for charity knitting. Plus it's nice to think about all that we do to make someone's life a little easier. Sorry that you took this wrong...


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi. from Jeannie. Each Monday a group in our apartment building meet to knit or crochet for needy children in our community. and also adults. We knit chemo and preemie hats , small robes for car seats and strollers, hats, mittens, and socks One of our group also knits and sells with money going to an animal shelter.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think we were bragging - just swapping ideas, and swapping patterns is a very good idea. 
If you were bragging then so we're 11 pages of other people including me!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

smidge1952 said:


> I don't think we were bragging - just swapping ideas, and swapping patterns is a very good idea.
> If you were bragging then so we're 11 pages of other people including me!


Maybe the poster was having a bad day..... Oh well.


----------



## marnila (Sep 6, 2015)

I dont see it as bragging when someone is asking about what we do for charity!


----------



## olsoftie31 (Jun 24, 2015)

This sounds like fun. Thanks.


----------



## sailoress (Oct 22, 2012)

What a great thing to do! Do you have a picture?


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I knit for about 5 charities. One of my favorites is making doll clothes for Toys for Tots.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I knit and/or crochet year round so that I have hats and scarves for a local men's homeless shelter and hats, scarves and blankets for a women's and children's domestic abuse shelter. When the weather turns cold, I deliver all of the items.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

books said:


> I hear so much about people who fill shoeboxes... what does each box contain?? Could you share some ideas? I'm always looking for ideas for the shelters and food pantry...


I used to do the shoeboxes for the local church where I worked. They contained useful items needed. Socks, hat, toothpaste, shampoo, usually the box was set for a certain age. I would always buy a bear for the younger ones and dress it.

I have also made hundreds of hats for Nurses for Newborns. They gave me the size needed and I made the hats. The only ones that really got to me was making the extra small preemie hats.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

So many people knitting for charity.&#128525;


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I knit soft. soft hats for the cancer ward at out local hospital, hats and mitts for our local Foodbank, hats, mitts, slippers, sweaters and blankets/shawls/lapghans to go to First Nations communities in Northern Ontario and Knockers for Knitted Knockers of Canada (they are given to women who have had mastectomies). And sometimes I knit for family and friends.


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

I live in UK and knit and knit for www.knitforpeace.org.uk
sends things all over the world and worth looking at for the patterns even if you choose to send your knitting to another cause.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I chose to ignore it as i thought someone trying to start an argument


Pat T said:


> (To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.
> kittykatzmom)
> 
> ..........Sorry you feel that way. The initial query was to get ideas and patterns to use when doing needlework for charity.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I knit toys for the homeless shelter I knit hats for the hospital preemie babies


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I Knit (garter stitch) mostly scarves (as best I can) with double strand worsted on 7mm-to 9mm needles. I use wood or bamboo straight or circular needles, depending what the fingers allow. Past few years I drop off at the local Food bank, staff there forward elsewhere if they have an over flow. This task does more for me than the recipients. I'd appreciate tried & true easy patterns for hats, head bands & tube socks with double strand or single worsted yarn done on circular needles. thanks


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

I knit hats and blankets for the nicu. The best feeling! I also change patterns so not to bet bored. I'm always looking for new patterns.


----------



## oma08 (Aug 30, 2013)

my group knits and crochets for different places. Ronald Mc Donald house, VA hospital, Homeless shelters, children hospital, etc. we make hats scarves,mittens, baby blankets , lap pads, afghans,baby booties, and more, and it all gets donated and makes us feel good.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

Maureen0722 said:


> First - thank you very much for posting this. It's been very inspiring!
> 
> I knit hats and scarfs for 2 orphanages in Mexico through a you tube channel I subscribed to. Yolanda heads that up. I've wanted to do chemo hats but haven't found the right pattern or location that needs them in the Dallas area yet. I plan to start knitting teddy bears on my Addi machine for the First Responders that need them for domestic violence calls.


www.halosforhope.org collects chemo caps for children and adults and distributes them to hospitals and cancer centers all over the USA. They have some excellent free patterns as well as some for a price. I wouldn't be surprised if they have a local place in Dallas where you can drop off hats. If not they have a mailing address. They are a wonderful organization!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

hersh said:


> I Knit (garter stitch) mostly scarves (as best I can) with double strand worsted on 7mm-to 9mm needles. I use wood or bamboo straight or circular needles, depending what the fingers allow. Past few years I drop off at the local Food bank, staff there forward elsewhere if they have an over flow. This task does more for me than the recipients. I'd appreciate tried & true easy patterns for hats, head bands & tube socks with double strand or single worsted yarn done on circular needles. thanks


I fully understand. I may not be able to do much with my life, I'm not rich, nor famous, do not have any influence at all. But somewhere, somebody was helped because Of my little yarn scraps, and that makes my heart sing.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

It's great to hear what you all are doing. I have knitted hats, scarfs and mittens for the RSVP to donate to low-income schools, state funded day cares and Head Start, any place there is need in our area. Also directly to the mission for homeless people. Currently most of my stuff is going to sell at the local hospital's gift shop through the hospital auxiliary. This hospital is publicly owned and as such has need for additional budget money. It's fun because we are encouraged to come up with anything new and original that we can sew, knit, crochet or paint.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I knit baby cardigan & hat sets, children's sweaters & hats, hats for women and men at The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. It is a homeless shelter for men, women, children and entire families. Families are kept together until proper housing can be found.

I also knit for the Teen Center which is a program for high school kids at risk. They are from poverty areas where gangs, drugs, guns, homelessness are prevalent. We give them a balanced hot meal and teachers and tutors help them with their homework. They learn that the way out of what they see around them is education. There is no other program like this in Omaha. We're very proud of this

We don't win them all but we do make a big difference to these kids. There are 125 in the program (with a very long waiting list). I have made hats for all of them which will be given out before the first snowfall. The kids get to select the hat they want....and I love that!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I don't feel like we are bragging. Just exchanging information. I have already got some new ideas for things to do. I appreciate K2P2Knitter answering my query about the yarn. I made note of the Encore and Wool-ease and will give it a try.Thanks to you K2P2Knitter.


----------



## CynthiaSindall (Aug 16, 2012)

I think that sharing tried and true patterns for charity work is a great idea! My first projects were prayer shawls. Good patterns for knitting or crochet are available in books or online from the Prayer Shawl Ministry. I recommend the original pattern. Then our Guild at church began to knit hats, cowls and mittens for a local homeless shelter. Our standard hat is Ellen's Knit Hat (SHIPS PROJECT) available at www.lionbrand.com. The Ribby Neckwarmer available at www.tiennie.com combines well with the hat to give a warm balaklava-like effect. For a crocheted seaman's cap, go to The Seamen's Church Institute, Christmas at Sea website. I like Bev's Stay On Knit Bootie from Bev's Country Cottage. Bev Q. supports charity work with many patterns. Finally for young and old, I recommend the Basic Mittens pattern from "I Can't Believe I'm Knitting Mittens" from the Leisure Arts series. Now I am looking for a kids' hat pattern to go with the mittens. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm not the only one that knits for Knots of Love.
hats, scarves; NICU blankets; and picc line arm covers for babies, children; men; and women. We also donate to veteran hospitals nationwide.

check out the free patterns and yarn lists. 
http://www.knots-of-love.org

This KP Forum is filled with talented and giving people. I am so proud to belong.


----------



## Grandma Lynch (Jun 12, 2014)

I give yarn extras to my daughter-inlaw's mom who knits hats for the homeless shelter - I crochet afghans and lap robes for the vets and knit hats & mittens for the homeless shelters also - feels good to help


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I knit helmet liners for U.S. soldiers in the Middle East. I use the materials and pattern found on line specifically approved for the safety of our troops.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I knit hats for kids and adults and scarves for our local food pantry which gives them out with food baskets during the holidays.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

beejay said:


> I don't feel like we are bragging. Just exchanging information. I have already got some new ideas for things to do. I appreciate K2P2Knitter answering my query about the yarn. I made note of the Encore and Wool-ease and will give it a try.Thanks to you K2P2Knitter.


You are so welcome. I am happy to help. I really feel that none of the men and women who replied to this thread were bragging in any way. It is always nice to get ideas from others. I would never even thought about about knitting mittens for our local Head Start Program. I will be checking with the RSVP Director on Wednesday to see if there is a need in our area. I think this is a wonderful group of people from all walks of life and from many countries. It is wonderful that we can bounce ideas off of each other and help each other.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

hersh said:


> I Knit (garter stitch) mostly scarves (as best I can) with double strand worsted on 7mm-to 9mm needles. I use wood or bamboo straight or circular needles, depending what the fingers allow. Past few years I drop off at the local Food bank, staff there forward elsewhere if they have an over flow. This task does more for me than the recipients. I'd appreciate tried & true easy patterns for hats, head bands & tube socks with double strand or single worsted yarn done on circular needles. thanks


Check out http://www.bevscountrycottage.com. She has a ton of free charity knitting and crochet patterns.


----------



## coralpearce (Jun 16, 2015)

I knit for Birthline it is for unwed mothers who cant afford clothes for new baby


----------



## marnila (Sep 6, 2015)

I think it is awesome to learn what everyone is doing...takes just one thing at a time to make someone else's life better! Nice work all!


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


I don't see this as bragging. I am finding it very useful as I have nothing on the go at the moment but have a lot of small quantities of wool. Family do not need anything so what could I knit that would be helpful? Have printed off baby blanket patterns and am wondering about chemo hats. I knitted one for a woman I went to school with using the Swirl Hat pattern and while it was good she found it only just big enough. Wondering about other pattern suggestions.
I agree that we are told to not broadcast our good deeds and I make sure I don't but I don't see this as this situation at all.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I did blankets for Afghanistan and regularly try to make quite a few baby hats for the two hospitals. I have lots of small amounts of yarn and the hats work perfect for that.


----------



## chayah (Mar 16, 2011)

I make hats for a local community organization that has a 'free store'.I think it's wonderful that so many people knit and crochet to help others.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I knit chemo hats for a local hospital and am about to begin hats and scarves for the homeless.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I use to knit squares for Warm up America and may start again someday. Now it's hat and scarves for the schools here.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I knit Prayer Shawls and also baby sweaters and hats for the gift shop in our local hospital


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like to have any prayer shawl patterns that anyone wants to share. I try to make every one different so it is "special" to the recipient and they can pick the one they want. I think it is a good idea to share patterns and information as it helps all of us be good stewards.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Check out http://www.bevscountrycottage.com. She has a ton of free charity knitting and crochet patterns.


thanks will do


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit sweaters for KNIT FOR KIDS & prayer shawls for U of FL cancer center


----------



## knittoys (Nov 7, 2013)

I knit toys for the Royal Children's Hospital in Melbourne. They are sold at 'markets' held 3 or 4 times a year, and the proceeds used for research or whatever at the hospital.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

I knit for charity, mostly hats. Some go to the hospital someme are going to our local "Warm the children" charity. Just saw a charity where you can knit squares and send them to them and they put them together into blankets I am thinking of doing that to use some of my stash. I just am into knitting simple things.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


Yes, laprobes for veterans, premie caps for hospital neo natal unit, hats 
and scarfs for kids, cancer, prayer shawls. That's all


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I knit for 'Moms and Tots' they help mothrs on assistance.
For 'Safe Harbor' a group of churches that take turns opening for the homless to sleep in the harsh winters.
For 'Eagle Village' a teen rehab school.
For nursing homes.
For Veterans

and once in a while for my family and myself. :lol:


----------



## Sheilacombstock (Nov 4, 2014)

I belong to a ladies club at our church hall. Every year we make blankets ,hats ,gloves,finger puppets and small steady bears.These go to orphanages and homeless children in Europe.Last winter it was Montenrigo.We also made crocheted and knitted forget me knots to cover a sheep,not real to bring awareness of the work done by the Alzheimer's societal.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

I knit for the prayer shawl ministry and then our church has adopted a local school where the enrollment is low income and I knit scarfs and hats. We also do school supplies, weekend food backpacks, and Christmas gifts. Every little bit counts.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I knit baby sweaters,hats,booties and blankets for Birthline..Hats in all sizes for the homeless..


----------



## auntie h (Oct 11, 2012)

I knit preemie hats and angel baby outfits for a local lady who takes them to her local hospital maternity unit


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit prayer shawls and scarves for my church, rugs for Ronald McDonald House, hats, scarves for other charities and make rugs for animal shelters out of bits and pieces.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Haven't read all the replies, but I can safely assume that many knitters share their talents and time with those in need. I've done several afghans for the local charities and always have a couple in different stages of completion. I've done 7 x 9 rectangles in different stitches and sewed them together in rows of seven; this makes a nice-size rectangular afghan. But it's easier to do whole columns, in the length you want, and sew those together (instead of having to sew a lot of small pieces together). You can vary the stitch patterns, adapting them to the width of the column, and it's a satisfying way to use up leftover yarns. Random choices of colors can make for very interesting blankets.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


I'm glad you woke up too early and thought of this topic. It has been so much fun learning what others are doing and I am sure many new seeds have been planted for quite a few of us. Thank you for being so thoughtful.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

I knit hats and mittens for homeless shelter, hats for school kids and chemo caps Try to vary pattern to avoid boredom My craft club has made blankets for Linus and patriotic scarves for Vets


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I knit prayer shawl and recently started knitting twiddlemuffs. A great deal of yarn is donated and some purchased with donations. The Twiddle muffs will be offered for sale at the Chritmas Bazaar. They are so much fun to knit, I have been given lots of buttons and beads to use. We have given a few to church members that have dementia. So far they seems to be comforting to the reciepents..


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

Our Seniors Knit for vets, infants, kemo caps for cancer
patients and hats and mittens and scarfs for local school
children, We get yarn donated so we donate back whatever we make each week at our knitting group meeting place in the
Senior Center. The talents in this group are fenominum.


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so proud to be a part of this generous group of charity knitters. I knit hats for Native American children in northern Maine, kitty blankets for a local animal shelter, premie hats and tube socks for 'The Ruth Mailbag' in South Africa, and 8" squares sent to 'LILY - Love in the Language of Yarn'in Turkey - they are sewn into blankets there for the Syrian refugees. Postal costs are high for the foreign charities, but I hope the recipients there know people around the world care about them and their plight.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Dear Irish,
We make our prayer shawls about 20 inches by 60 inches. I knit mine length wise and others with 20 inches first. I use lots of different yarns often with eyelas or other novelty yarn in between. I have two bins of novelty yarns. One of our best knitters makes. Fan and feather pattern prayer shawls and uses a variety of colors and yarns, she also quilts and does beautiful color combos.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit hats and scarves for Cornerstone Community Outreach in Uptown in Chicago.


----------



## marnila (Sep 6, 2015)

I am so glad this question was asked today...I have learned lots and will be doing more as I can for other wonderful places...Thank you!


----------



## careyberry (Jun 11, 2012)

I've made blankets and scarves for women4women-knitting4peace and scarves for homeless folks who come to the St. Anthony Foundation in San Francisco. And I just finished 12 scarves for various states' Special Olympics. I love knitting for others!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I knit for charity every afternoon and evening. At the beginning of December our local TV station and the Salvation Army have a drive for the needy in the area. So I knit hats, scarves, gloves and other baby clothing also I enjoy doing toy animals and dolls. better than sitting just watching TV.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's some other wool-free ideas for socks. I have knit socks using fingering weight yarn from Premier Yarns--they have an acrylic sock yarn with PBT to strengthen it, and Premier Yarn Deborah Norville yarn is 50% superwash merino wool, and 25% each bamboo and nylon. I did have a couple holes appear, not from wear--I think it was something I did while knitting. Those yarns are reasonably and available at Jo-Ann's or Michaels. Generally speaking, if it calls for 1 skein for a pair, then 2 skeins will get you 3 pair. I also have used much more expensive sock yarn Cobasi by Skacel, only available online or in LYS. That yarn is cotton,bamboo, silk, nylon. It has a bit of stretch to it. We don't get much cold weather where we live so I stay interested in non-wool yarns.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

I knit sweaters for "knit for kids", which I have to mail. I usually wait until I have 4 or 5 sweaters - I think shipping is more reasonable that way(might be wrong about that). I've also made some dolls and a lap-blanket, which I dropped off at the local yarn store. To make money for my charity knitting I knit children's clothing (mostly beanies, socks and cardigans), which I sell at a children's boutique/consignment store.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Would you be so kind as to share your pattern for the mittens? I make hats and scarves which are sent to an Indian school in Montana and would love to add mittens to the mix.


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hats, scarves, shawls and lap blankets. My church collects them all year and donates them to the homeless in the fall. The city has a sort of "fair" for those in poverty. Several agencies and shelters have booths where people can get a check-up, register for veterans' benefits, pick up warm clothing, etc. As for patterns, I look on Pinterest for warm scarf patterns. Sometimes I try to make matching hats if the pattern is easy. I think any pattern is fine for a scarf or shawl as long as it isn't too lacy.


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hats, scarves, shawls and lap blankets. My church collects them all year and donates them to the homeless in the fall. The city has a sort of "fair" for those in poverty. Several agencies and shelters have booths where people can get a check-up, register for veterans' benefits, pick up warm clothing, etc. As for patterns, I look on Pinterest for warm scarf patterns. Sometimes I try to make matching hats if the pattern is easy. I think any pattern is fine for a scarf or shawl as long as it isn't too lacy.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I knit/crochet blankeys for Project Linus


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am in awe of all of you. I don't knit for charity but instead donate funds from pattern sales and also from craft events.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

books said:


> I fully understand. I may not be able to do much with my life, I'm not rich, nor famous, do not have any influence at all. But somewhere, somebody was helped because Of my little yarn scraps, and that makes my heart sing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wink1940 (Aug 19, 2015)

God bless those wonderful people who use their gifts to benefit others - especially those who d o so with a minimum of fuss, not looking for affirmation and a "pat on the back". Sharing talents and ideas is not boastful, but generous.


----------



## Wink1940 (Aug 19, 2015)

God bless those wonderful people who use their gifts to benefit others - especially those who d o so with a minimum of fuss, not looking for affirmation and a "pat on the back". Sharing talents and ideas is not boastful, but generous.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I knit for Mission Without Borders. The stuff is sent to Eastern Europe, to 'the poorest of the poor'. There is always something to knit but there is always something on my needles for MWB. I do squares for blanets - usually I do the whole blanket but it takes ages. 

I also do the ocasional men's jumper (they get more for the ladies and children than for the men, so I do those, but honestly, it isn't much and I don't think I make any dints in the needs.) 

of course, they always need everything so one day I might do some tube socks - I saw the idea on KP and thought 'What a great idea!'


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Betsy's World said:


> I don't believe "bragging" is the right word here - "Inspiring others" is a more appropriate term - I wouldn't have heard of the Linus Project if someone hadn't told me about what she did for them. I love to inspire someone - it's like giving a gift. :thumbup:


Agreed, until I first learned here of the places acepting things it had not occurred to me. Today I saw Seaman Hats for Christmas!!

Who knows who can be inspired by such positive people here? Bravo Fiber Artists.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Agreed, until I first learned here of the places acepting things it had not occurred to me. Today I saw Seaman Hats for Christmas!!
> 
> Who knows who can be inspired by such positive people here? Bravo Fiber Artists.


I hadn't heard of Missions without Borders either until a friend at church told me about them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Agreed, until I first learned here of the places acepting things it had not occurred to me. Today I saw Seaman Hats for Christmas!!
> 
> Who knows who can be inspired by such positive people here? Bravo Fiber Artists.


I hadn't heard of Missions without Borders either until a friend at church told me about them.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I knit items for an animal sanctuary in England... am making tea cosies right now. 
I've finished over 100 "mini Christmas stockings" (only about 4" high, and used to hang on tree, around house (one year, I put about 10 on a narrow red cord and hung them along the wood beam over the fireplace -- unfortunately don't have that house and fireplace now.)
Crocheted several baby blankets... they sell all these items to help raise funds. 
If you're interested, see: www.lordwhisky.co.uk


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

There are so many places that are in need. I cannot knit fast enough. I knit hats, scarves and slippers and lapghans. I donate these to: Veteran's hospitals and shelters, a Womans day shelter, food pantries an organization called "Mobile Loaves and Fishes" .in Southern Mass. My friend crochets lapghans for a Veterans home. Not enough time in the day to do it all. Such a rewarding experience when we bring the items to the various places and see how thankful they are.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

KP'ers are wonderful people! Do so much good for those in need. Me....chemo hats for women with breast cancer; chemo hats for pediatric patients; preemie/infant hats to be included in layettes for low-income families. Enjoy helping--and find this extremely rewarding! 
Anything that anyone can do for someone less fortunate is a blessing. I also founded "Operation Backpack" 17 years ago--a project that supplies low-income students with their backpacks and new school supplies. Last year....650 students benefited in our county. Keep doing charity work, it is such a necessary gift! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


Sorry you took it this way. This isn't about bragging; it's about sharing and encouraging and inspiring.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> To me when I do something for charity it isn't for me to brag about.


It's a shame that you look at this thread as bragging. I am inspired by the many different ways in which we can help those who need it and, at the same time, tell other knitters of what or for whom we knit. I am very proud of the organizations for whom I knit ( maybe I am bragging about *them* and possibly another knitter will join me in *that* endeavor. Could happen!

The only down side to this thread is that there are so many in desperate need. We should all try to do even more. Why don't you join us?


----------



## mbscrapper (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you know where I can find an easy pattern for a lap robe? I have a Va hospital near me. I also thought the nursing home where my daughter works might be able to use some or the one that my mom is in.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am in awe of all of you. I don't knit for charity but instead donate funds from pattern sales and also from craft events.


We all help in whatever way we can. Funds are always needed so you are doing a big part to help out. Bravo to everyone here for their work and participation. I am just loving this thread and with each post I read I am again awed by the kindness and generosity of so many people. Together we make a huge difference.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> All the time. We knit bomb the downtown with scarfs and hats in the fall so the homeless or anyone that needs them can have a hat and scarf. We put a note on them so they know it's alright to take them.


that's really a good idea as many of the homeless don't like to go to shelters.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree ... for me it's certainly NOT "bragging" but I hope that sometimes I'm able to draw attention (even if it's just one person) to one of the smaller animal rescue/sanctuary/medically treat/rehome. It's: www.lordwhisky.co.uk


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

mbscrapper said:


> Do you know where I can find an easy pattern for a lap robe? I have a Va hospital near me. I also thought the nursing home where my daughter works might be able to use some or the one that my mom is in.


You didn't say if you wanted knit or crochet patterns. I typed in knitting for charity on google search and got all sorts of free patterns. You may want to contact the charity you are going to do these items for and see what they accept and if there are prefered sizes. They may even have patterns to share or where online you can find the patterns they like best.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Is ANY question "dumn"? Surely it is more "dumb/stupid" NOT to ask -- especially when you have so many knowledgable people to ask at KP !!!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I do hats, scarves, fingerless gloves and cloths for 5 different places that then send things to where they are needed.


----------



## liz123 (Oct 8, 2011)

I knit afghans for a charity. It assist women who have drug problems to get back on their feet. Usually, they are there 1 year. In most cases,the women are allowed to bring their children. The day of arrival, each child is given a new pair of pjs, a toilet kit in a nice canvas bag and an afghan.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am in awe of all of you. I don't knit for charity but instead donate funds from pattern sales and also from craft events.


That's important for the people who want to contribute but cannot afford to buy yarn, and helping to pay for some of the administrative costs.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I knit for HANDMADE ESPECIALLY FOR YOU. They give scarves to battered women shelters. There's a basic length and width, but other than that you can do your own thing.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Sorry you took it this way. This isn't about bragging; it's about sharing and encouraging and inspiring.


I agree, in fact a lady sent me a private message to get the address of the charity I knit for.


----------



## Wink1940 (Aug 19, 2015)

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit hats for the children at two local elementary schools. The gift is organized by our LYS: Elgin Knit Works in Elgin, IL. I also knit scarves and shawls for auctions at various non-profit fund raisers. Last year, I made an Aran Neck Warmer (free pattern on Ravelry) and it sold for $80.00 to benefit a local org that helps folks who suffer from epilepsy.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

deb2island said:


> I'm so proud to be a part of this generous group of charity knitters. I knit hats for Native American children in northern Maine, kitty blankets for a local animal shelter, premie hats and tube socks for 'The Ruth Mailbag' in South Africa, and 8" squares sent to 'LILY - Love in the Language of Yarn'in Turkey - they are sewn into blankets there for the Syrian refugees. Postal costs are high for the foreign charities, but I hope the recipients there know people around the world care about them and their plight.


Sometimes the churches are sending a group to the missions and that is where we drop things off to be personally hand carried. Last people we, meaning my Ladies Club, sent pack packs with to Somalia and Haiti with church members.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I currently knit scarves for the Knit Your Bit program at the World War II Museum in New Orleans. These scarves are distributed to veterans at various locations. I am hoping to add baby things in 2016 and possibly lap robes for veterans' hospitals as well.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> I knit for Mission Without Borders. The stuff is sent to Eastern Europe, to 'the poorest of the poor'. There is always something to knit but there is always something on my needles for MWB. I do squares for blanets - usually I do the whole blanket but it takes ages.
> 
> I also do the ocasional men's jumper (they get more for the ladies and children than for the men, so I do those, but honestly, it isn't much and I don't think I make any dints in the needs.)
> 
> of course, they always need everything so one day I might do some tube socks - I saw the idea on KP and thought 'What a great idea!'


Tube socks, great idea for the men too! Even one warmer person is a gift! If everybody that could did one thing in the world , we would have less people in need, so you do your part well too!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandpatty said:


> I knit hats for the children at two local elementary schools. The gift is organized by our LYS: Elgin Knit Works in Elgin, IL. I also knit scarves and shawls for auctions at various non-profit fund raisers. Last year, I made an Aran Neck Warmer (free pattern on Ravelry) and it sold for $80.00 to benefit a local org that helps folks who suffer from epilepsy.


I went to ravelry to look up the pattern you made and I came up with this. Could you please give more details. I Love your Avatar that you have pictured.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Aran%20Neck%20Warmer


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

In one of my groups we knit for babies (the Columbiettes have baby showers for women in shelters and we give them new hand made layettes), for the VA hospital (lap robes that don't tangle in wheelchair wheels), and hat and scarf sets for a local soup kitchen to give to clients.

My other group does something different quarterly. We are finishing chemo hats and will do purple baby hats for Click for Babies next. We did blankets for the Linus Project, too.



books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Grandman. Sorry. It's Celtic Cable neck warmer

http://www.eyso.org/

Sorry for the mixup. Thanks for asking. And I'm glad you like my avatar scarf.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Grandman. Sorry. It's Celtic Cable neck warmer

http://www.eyso.org/

Sorry for the mixup. Thanks for asking. And I'm glad you like my avatar scarf.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandpatty said:


> Hi Grandman. Sorry. It's Celtic Cable neck warmer
> 
> http://www.eyso.org/
> 
> Sorry for the mixup. Thanks for asking. And I'm glad you like my avatar scarf.


Sorry I couldn't find it on the link that you sent


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I knit socks for our troops and crochet an edge around lap blankets for our cancer hospital that my local LYS participates in. The owners Gram sews them together but hates putting an edge on.. I would rather put the edge on. Think she may have found some one else though haven't got called in a bit to do that...hmmm. I love the ideas with the scarfs and mittens left where some one in need can pick them up. We have a group here in Buffalo I think that does that.. Must look into it.. for got about it :roll:


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

Knit and crocheted variety of beanies and booties for babies in children's hospital.
Knit and crocheted beanies,scarves, shawls and stoles for various church bazaars and fund raisers.
Currently working on cancer awareness pink ribbon hairpieces,
lapel and dress pins, scarves, and Hawaiian leis for the
the Susan G. Komen Run for the Cure event in October.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

books said:


> I woke up way too early this morning and got to thinking.... I know so many members knit for charity and was thinking we could all post here about the charities that we knit for and maybe share a basic pattern (or two) I seem to knit the same hat over and over for the men's shelter in Green Bay (simple stockinette stitch with ribbed band) and a 2x2 rib scarf for the women's shelter. Also garter stitch blankets for both shelters (Basic, but warm) Anybody else???


I am a member of Simcoe Knitters. We meet every other month. The OPP takes so much of our knitting and crocheting to 6Nations reserves in northern Ontario. I knit sweaters, scarfs, toques and mitts, the occasional blanket. My toques are usually k2 p2 rib for however many inches depending on the number of stitches I cast on. Then I shape the crown and sew the seam. It is very quick and very warm. Mitts are knit on two needles as well. Very basic and practical and I try to make the items pretty or handsome (whatever the case may be). They asked us to make the scarfs about 5ft. long and 30 stitches wide as a general rule. If I make a smaller one, I label it with the size being for a small child.

Our items have also gone to Jamaica, Haiti, Ukraine, Ethiopia, Philippines, India, I may have forgotten some. I am probably the youngest person in the group, or one of the youngest. You should see these women knit. It is astounding the skill and ability and detail and love that is put into the items.


----------



## mbscrapper (Sep 6, 2015)

I wanted knitting. Thank you for your suggestions. I will check with the charities 1st & also check out the Internet.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Like some others have said, I'm so glad to be one of the group of such good hearted, kind, thoughtful women. Maybe "hand crafting" people are all nice.... I remember when I first met a lot of patchwork/quilter women they were all kind, friendly, generous with their time and knowledge.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Two groups at my church knit for The Seaman's Institute, Stewart's Caring Place (cancer survivors), general Prayer Shawls and items for our annual St. Nick's Tea (scarves, hats, toys, baby blankets)


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I was knitting for my church here in New Jersey, lap coats, afghans, shawls for the nursing homes and baby blancket for the new born to be given to the mothers that lost their baby. But since last year we stopped. We started with 13 women and ended with 3. Everyone seems to be busy. God bless all these good people that still knit for charities. Renata


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The Knitting Group at the VA Hospital where I work has made hats and scarves for the vets in our Homeless Program in the past. This year, I have not been able to make as many as last year; but I've made about 6 hats to donate and we have made a few scarves.
Of course, some of our employee members have retired; and since they were the best knitters, it makes for a shorter list of donatable items. I've not been at work for many sessions bc of the arthritic knee treatments and haven't been able to attend meetings and get stuff done. It's not cold yet; and we ARE trying!
And b4 I go, thanks to all the KP members who donated yarn for this project. It's not easy to line up all the 100% acrylics [new and still packaged] to use for the vets!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

God bless all these people who still knit/crochet for charity. I do as well, but trying to find places closer to me as the shipping now is outrageous. I usually make hats & scarves for a charity who holds an annual drive in or about Oct/Nov. It's called "Snug Hugs for Kids" and a company called Merlins runs it. Mom is still crocheting lapghans but can't afford the postage to send anywhere. The crocheting is really keeping her alive. Last year she sent a box with almost 40 sets of hats, mittens & gloves to this charity.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I was not bragging about my charity work. I was saying how rewarding it is for ME. I was hoping some people would get the idea to do some charity knitting, instead of making things for DOLLs etc. Even just one item could help someone else out.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I can understand why your numbers dropped, I think --- all charities/organizations that used to have lots of women doing wonderful things as "volunteers" now work full time all their lives, and thus don't have time to do voluntary work.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I crochet/knit hats for chemo/burn patients and make child size headbands. These are delivered to hospitals, centers and shelters. One of my favorite hats is the Lupe hat, found on knotsoflove.org


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

cardies, hats, blankets for premmie baby unit at my local hospital.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow - 19 pages of goodwill.
I make hats for a Mission, as they have asked for men's I am knitting a lot of black, grey & brown hats. I also make children's & womans hats for a lady that feeds needy families with her own money. She also provides clothing for them. So far I have 75 hats made - knitting more & loving it.


----------



## gjc1212 (Nov 7, 2013)

My charity items go to various organizations on the Pine Ridge Native American Reservation in Kyle, South Dakota. They can use just about anything you send.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I knit prayer shawls for my church and also hats, mittens, scarves and blankets for the homeless that gather at my church for a free meal on Tuesdays. I enjoy the simple patterns that I can knit without thinking while I am watching TV or a passenger in a car and other times like that.


----------



## knitwit1029 (May 8, 2014)

I usually knit a laprobe or three each year for my Woman's Club to donate to the local nursing home. (I'd make more but I have ALOT of small children in my family (14) so knitting Christmas and birthday gifts takes up vast amounts of time.) I also knit a bunch of squares for Warm Up America.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I do lots of dishcloths which are sold and the proceeds go to helping people in our local community. This is through the Baptist church op shop I volunteer at. I also do various things for the 'table' at my knitting group, hats, scarves beanies, blankets. They go to various charity's, homeless men, hospital oncology ward, overseas children etc. Every now and then I do a prayer shawl for someone I hear of who needs it.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I knit for a Charity donation group I found on E-Bay I have knitted babies cardigans recently and hats whatever they need for various countries


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

So many women, in so many places, knit all sorts of things for "preemie" babies nowadays.... are there really so many preemies?

I've only ever known personally of one.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I notice you are in Kent. Strange coincidence... I knit/crochet etc for an animal sanctuary/rescue/medically treat/rehome that's in Kent (www.lordwhisky.co.uk located near Canterbury).


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
Yes I have heard of this animal sanctuary what do you knit for them is it blankets and cat toys ?


Angela W said:


> I notice you are in Kent. Strange coincidence... I knit/crochet etc for an animal sanctuary/rescue/medically treat/rehome that's in Kent (www.lordwhisky.co.uk located near Canterbury).


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Crochet: Baby blankets (thank goodness people don't want HUGE shawl type things now... they want something to fit car seat or smaller, present day, pram; cat/dog blankets. knit mini Christmas stockings, tea cosies... anything else I can think of that will sell! May not be much, but look at it as : it's more than they had before they sold my things!!!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Angela ! I think what you are doing is very good everything helps most of us like to help good causes whether it be for animals or people

I give good quality items to the British Heart Foundation in our town it means something to give to this cause as my dad died from a massive heart attack in 1979 he was only 51 !


Angela W said:


> Crochet: Baby blankets (thank goodness people don't want HUGE shawl type things now... they want something to fit car seat or smaller, present day, pram; cat/dog blankets. knit mini Christmas stockings, tea cosies... anything else I can think of that will sell! May not be much, but look at it as : it's more than they had before they sold my things!!!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I knit hats, mitts, socks, sweaters and cardigans for babies, children and adults and sew clothing for children which I donate to the Bill Prankard Ministries in Ottawa. His ministry distributes to the Native People up north who live in very isolated communities.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sure that sadly premature death must make you very careful about your own lifestyle, without dwelling on it so much that it spoils your life. And I think that anaything done for ANY charity is worth while... I've been helping and doing whatever I can for Lord Whisky Animal Sanctuary for (I realise to my horror how OLD I am... I was going to say "how old I'm getting" but I had a birthday last week, and I think "I've already got there!" but it is over 40 years, even when living in different parts of the world.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My friend's daughter works in the NICU (neonatal intensive care unit) of a hospital in the Bronx, NY. We keep supplying her with hats for the babies and there is always a need. They are a very quick knit and a good way to use up small amounts of soft yarns.

Just a reminder, the annual Click for Babies campaign will be active soon. www.clickforbabies.org They raise awareness of shaken baby syndrome and promote classes for parents as to how to handle crying babies properly.



Angela W said:


> So many women, in so many places, knit all sorts of things for "preemie" babies nowadays.... are there really so many preemies?
> 
> I've only ever known personally of one.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah Angela you certainly have been doing your bit to help animals ! Dont worry about age I had a birthday last week too the 16th !


Angela W said:


> I'm sure that sadly premature death must make you very careful about your own lifestyle, without dwelling on it so much that it spoils your life. And I think that anaything done for ANY charity is worth while... I've been helping and doing whatever I can for Lord Whisky Animal Sanctuary for (I realise to my horror how OLD I am... I was going to say "how old I'm getting" but I had a birthday last week, and I think "I've already got there!" but it is over 40 years, even when living in different parts of the world.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Another coincidence... (you are in Kent, like "my" animal sanctuary... AND you are 16th, I am 17th!) 

I tell everyone "Virgo women are PERFECT. If you are in any doubt, just ask one... she'll be happy to reassure you!"


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG Angela I agree with everything you say ! I am very true to my birth sign too Virgos are hard working, reliable, loyal, trustworthy -----and 
so on ! No I dont have an big ego ! far from it in fact I have always lacked confidence in myself and this goes back to my past and my ex husband he has a lot to answer for !


Angela W said:


> Another coincidence... (you are in Kent, like "my" animal sanctuary... AND you are 16th, I am 17th!)
> 
> I tell everyone "Virgo women are PERFECT. If you are in any doubt, just ask one... she'll be happy to reassure you!"


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I know it isn't ego; I lacked confidence (everyone blames their parents but in my case...true...) until I realised that I could do many things quicker and better than most (not...ego-- no... honesty!) I had many jobs that a lot of people wanted (air hostess in 1950s/60s) lived/worked in many countries for some internationally we known men, published a couple of books.. and afte age 60 started giving talks to any all groups that want a speaker at their meetings; I'm now booked up a year in advance! (In fact, giving a talk this afternoon.... should stop chatting and get everything together that I have to take with me!)


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

God Angela you have had an interesting life ! I retired nearly four months ago had been working for Kent County Council for nearly 25 years ! Seemed like a lifetime oh Im nearly giving my age away now !


Angela W said:


> I know it isn't ego; I lacked confidence (everyone blames their parents but in my case...true...) until I realised that I could do many things quicker and better than most (not...ego-- no... honesty!) I had many jobs that a lot of people wanted (air hostess in 1950s/60s) lived/worked in many countries for some internationally we known men, published a couple of books.. and afte age 60 started giving talks to any all groups that want a speaker at their meetings; I'm now booked up a year in advance! (In fact, giving a talk this afternoon.... should stop chatting and get everything together that I have to take with me!)


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

"Giving away your age?" Oh ha ha ha... I was born in1932!! Bet 've beaten you!! Lots of 'stuff' about my life is on my website: www.angelawaller.co.uk


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh Angela you sound a lot younger to me ! I was born in 1952 have a son of 39 a daughter of 41 2 grandaughters aged 7 & 11 years thats what makes me feel old ! Oh nearly forgot my mum she will be 90 in December


Angela W said:


> "Giving away your age?" Oh ha ha ha... I was born in1932!! Bet 've beaten you!! Lots of 'stuff' about my life is on my website: www.angelawaller.co.uk


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you... the photo on my website was taken not too long ago (I mean, it isn't 15 or 20 yrs old....!!!)


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot to say I will have a look at your website you certainly sound a very interesting person to me ! Sorry cant beat that ! my only claim to fame is I once had a poem I wrote published in a book it came to me one day and I had to quickly scribble it down and then I changed one sentence it was about my cat Oliver
I still had him when I wrote the poem then he collapsed and died and a week later the book was published I still have it so sad to lose him like that

Oh nearly forgot the only other claim to fame I have is in the 1970s I had a few pics taken with Barry Sheene in one I am sitting on his lap ! I still have those pics now good memories !


Persian Cat said:


> Oh Angela you sound a lot younger to me ! I was born in 1952 have a son of 39 a daughter of 41 2 grandaughters aged 7 & 11 years thats what makes me feel old ! Oh nearly forgot my mum she will be 90 in December


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I Have just had a look at the first page of your website and do not believe you were born in 1932 no way ! I need to see your birth certificate to believe it ! My goodness you do look a lovely lady and certainly have had a varied wonderful life I must go back now as I have only read the first page and want to read more I think this calls for a cup of tea too !


Angela W said:


> Thank you... the photo on my website was taken not too long ago (I mean, it isn't 15 or 20 yrs old....!!!)


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Any chance of seeing the poem? I've had two cats that I've loved so much... one Smitty, adopted in Libya, took him all over the world with us (in passenger cabin!) and Tex. press wrote him up "world's most travelled cat...as a fare paying passenger" (i.e. not a ships cat who is, I suppose, a "professional traveller"!Then Poppy who had to be put to sleep 3-1/2 yrs ago... we adopted her soon after returning to UK..silver tabby and adorable.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How do I send a Private Message? I've clicked on Private Messages at top but that doesn't tel me HOW to send!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Angela did you want to send me a private message ? if so I will send you one and then you can just reply to it


Angela W said:


> How do I send a Private Message? I've clicked on Private Messages at top but that doesn't tel me HOW to send!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

When you go to Private messages it should say on the left side " Compose New message" can you see that ?


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I have scanned the front cover of the book and my poem it is only in black and white I am afraid


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes plse PM me... but wait till this evening, giving talk this afternoon and won't be home till 6 pm or later.
AOL is really messing me about, and I keeps cutting me off as try to send this to you


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Angela Yes I will message you tonight did you see my poem ?It is only a short poem it just came into my head all at once and I had to write it down !

Marguerite


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I craft for two charities which are very close to my heart.

Our local SCBU I make hats for. all five of my babies were in there and we received only kindness when one of them sadly died.

http://www.epilepsy.org.uk

My son died as a result of this illness so I sell my makes and send the charity the money.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

How generous and thoughtful KP'ers are!I too make prayer shawls for my church, purple hats, blankets for a local shelter, plus other items as needed.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't found it yet.. a lot of stuff incoming to me but nothing from you!! Should we wrte a poem about "the mysteries of the computer"... 

It's all so simple so why don't we
Write poems to show how clever we be.
A simple rhyme -- yeah that's ok
But computers arent simple, to me, you see!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How very sad, but how very BRAVE of you to write about it and to share it with others. Very best wishes...


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I took up knitting when I got to California last fall (it had been many years since I last knited). I was very rusty so started with simple baby blankets
for the Linus Project and back in Alberta I have knit for the Zebra Foundation (foundation for abused children). It has been a wonderful way to practice the basics. My plan is to knit a blanket for each.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I have gone up & down page 19 three times, but can't find anything with your book cover & poem. this is obviously one of the time when one thinks "computers are awful, a nuisance, I hate them...." and then other times it's "oh isn't it marvellous being able to 'chat' back and forth to people all over the world." Yes if IS maarvellous... WHEN it is working properly!!!!! Will keep looking ...


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry Angela its my fault it is on page 20 but I have sent you an e-mail with the pics I scanned


Angela W said:


> I have gone up & down page 19 three times, but can't find anything with your book cover & poem. this is obviously one of the time when one thinks "computers are awful, a nuisance, I hate them...." and then other times it's "oh isn't it marvellous being able to 'chat' back and forth to people all over the world." Yes if IS maarvellous... WHEN it is working properly!!!!! Will keep looking ...


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, I either emailed or wrote to you on KP to say lovely cover, really looks good, and I really REALLY enjoyed the poem... the pure affection you have for him comes shining through.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I knit for 'Moms and Tots' they help mothrs on assistance.
> For 'Safe Harbor' a group of churches that take turns opening for the homless to sleep in the harsh winters.
> For 'Eagle Village' a teen rehab school.
> For nursing homes.
> ...


Patty,

I live about 10 miles from Eagle Village, go by it on my way to and from work, and never realized they needed items. Thanks for mentioning them!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Angela W said:


> So many women, in so many places, knit all sorts of things for "preemie" babies nowadays.... are there really so many preemies?
> 
> I've only ever known personally of one.


Yes there are. One of the places I donate to is a hospital with a 55 bed NICU that serves a large chunk of the eastern part of my state. The hospital system I work for has a children's hospital and a large NICU also. Some 36 week babies born at my hospital are 4 pounders and some are 6 pounders, big head difference there.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Along with the hospital I mentioned above (I make baby hats, preemie hats, burial gowns, and blankets for them), I knit blanket squares for Close Knit Hugs and make hats to donate to wherever needs them.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for that information.. I shall enquire locally (south coast of England). Meanwhile I knit/crochet all sorts of thing for "my" animal sanctuary (www.lordwhisky.co.uk) to sell to help their funds.


----------

